# There has to be something wrong with me!



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
ayjay


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't have the number, but when you find it please let me know. :lol:


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

My DH tells me that I have a yarn addiction and that I shouldn't buy anymore yarn until I use up some of my stash... However, last week he surprised me with some beautiful yarn that he "happened to see at a LYS"!LOL!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!


I do not want the telephone number either, I am totally against subservient organisations. I strongly believe that all such organisations should be banned. Yarn alcoholics or yarn anonymous would only strike fear and trembling in the heart of knitters. Knitters would probably be forced underground, meeting in the catacombs, using secret handshakes and signs. No, this would not be a good thing. Remember the two mottoes we knitters have.

I knit therefore I am
I knit therefore I stash.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

determined_to-knit said:


> My DH tells me that I have a yarn addiction and that I shouldn't buy anymore yarn until I use up some of my stash... However, last week he surprised me with some beautiful yarn that he "happened to see at a LYS"!LOL!


He is becoming a treasure. You are training him well.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I only resolve to have a pattern planned for expensive yarns before I buy. Real deals create the stash and the stash is my comfort zone. no guilt!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I knit therefore I am
I knit therefore I stash.

Well said my friend!!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!


This is exactly what I thought when I read this post!! lol


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Martha French said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!
> ...


Well said! But better add, "I knit so I don't kill people."


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

My husband asked me if I was feeling well last week. He said he hadn't seen any yarn enter the house! So I am apparently better this week, 2 packages arrived yesterday.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


Oh my, I long for the stashes I have given away in the past thinking I was finished with knitting.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Martha French said:
> 
> 
> > taznwinston said:
> ...


You could also add: "To knit or not to knit? There is no question!"

I know I am a yarn addict because I have yarn hidden everywhere, yet I continue to buy! I can't help myself....I try, but I just can't stop!!! Oh, who am I kidding? I don't really try. I just love yarn!


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

My youngest granddaughter saw me knitting one day and asked me what will you do when you run out of yarn. I said you don't need to worry I have plenty to keep me busy. That's why the stash and I keep buying. No guilt.


----------



## machknitter (Jan 17, 2013)

well I don't think your crazy because I keep buying yarn and don't even know how to use my knitting machine yet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

nah you're perfectly normal :-D 

my eldest can't understand my compulsion to buy more and moe yarn everytime i see a bargain or some i love lol i don't have a large stash right now, but i sure am working on it :-D

i managed to sneak buy 3 packs out of Lidle's this morning, she's working tomorrow so i might be able to sneak some more into the house when she's out hahahaha

*edited to add* 
lol i forgot to add i am currently watching an item on ebay right now for 3 massive boxes filled with yarn, just hope it doesn't go any higher or i won't be able to afford to get it  lol


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

That's me!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I love all of you guys.
I am packing all of my yarn and taking it with me!
thanks for the support.
ayjay


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> nah you're perfectly normal :-D
> 
> my eldest can't understand my compulsion to buy more and moe yarn everytime i see a bargain or some i love lol i don't have a large stash right now, but i sure am working on it :-D
> 
> ...


You should not have mentioned it here. I won't bid.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

The number is knit 1 - Purl 2 Purl 1 (that is the seven digit number and you will have to add your area code to that in from )


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> Magsrobby said:
> 
> 
> > nah you're perfectly normal :-D
> ...


lol not to worry it went waaayyy out of my price range anyways  at least it went to someone who would use it hehe


----------



## aussie joan (May 9, 2011)

Question as to what category I fall into you see,I like buying yarn,looking at yarn stash,knitting yarn,giving finished items away so my question is,am I a buyer,a looker a knitter or a giver,who cares it all works for me,and gives me 4reasons to keep buying more yarn


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!


I am with you better start knitting to use the stash. good luck downsizing happy knitting Linda


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!


yup-don't bother telling me-my pickup truck is locked and loaded -----so watch out (no one knows my name -right)--or at least you all don't know my children


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If they have the number,could they give it to me too.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I still buy even though I don't need anything to buy at the moment and I have heaps of knitting to finish off. No I don't want the telephone number either.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:-D "I knit so I don't kill someone!"

Love it and agree and the fact that what I knit goes to help someone who needs it keeps me happy.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Hee! Hee!! Hee!!!


dachsmom said:


> My husband asked me if I was feeling well last week. He said he hadn't seen any yarn enter the house! So I am apparently better this week, 2 packages arrived yesterday.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't have a telephone number but I know a very good web site that will support you and help you with this addiction.
I have two full bags of yarn which are in the house somewhere but I can't even find them. (To say nothing of the cupboards full to over flowing). I know there's some lovely blue/green wool in one of those bags which I need but looks like I'll just have to go out and get some more since I can't find it here!


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Help! I have so many works in progress projects and I do not know which one to tackle first today!! I am waiting for more purple eye lash wool to arrive to start another huggable bear too. Also have to leave time to go to my watercolour class this pm.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

helen4930 said:


> I don't have a telephone number but I know a very good web site that will support you and help you with this addiction.
> I have two full bags of yarn which are in the house somewhere but I can't even find them. (To say nothing of the cupboards full to over flowing). I know there's some lovely blue/green wool in one of those bags which I need but looks like I'll just have to go out and get some more since I can't find it here!


LOL-couldn't find-knew I had-bought something else-my bad


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

I can understand, downsizing myself from England to Scotland, have already packed my craft room but I am still buying yarn and filling it up again!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Where are you moving to in Montana? I am in Miles City. I am a native of Sheridan.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

:-D


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

I moved into a new flat last weekend with my aunt and a friend helping to unpack boxes. I should have done it all myself. They thought it was hilarious. They kept opening boxes and exclaiming: Ooh! Look here, it's more yarn! They thought it was the funniest thing ever. I was just thinking, yes, make fun. It's fine. Just see if you get any more knitted stuff from me....


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


There is NOTHING wrong with you. Consider the new yarn a house warming gift for your new Montana home! :thumbup:


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


Well, you know that she who dies with the most yarn, wins.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is great "packing material". I did this for dishes and glassware when we moved from Montana. Nothing was broken and I had my yarn when we unpacked.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

What is a huggable bear? A specific pattern. Sounds like something I like to knit.


----------



## merrick10uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh my, I am addicted to yarn stash lol  not only yarn stash, cross stitch stash and scrapbooking stash - think i may need to upsize not downsize lol x

chris x


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Not my number ! That's for sure !


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You are being a responsible person. Think of how many people would be un-employed if we didn't buy more knitting supplies.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, totally addicted, will have to throw out some clothes soon to fit my growing stash in, just bought some lovely multicoloured pure wool from Bendigo wool mills.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

I love this reply. It's so true. Knitting is such incredibly good and relaxing therapy for me


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Your moving to Montanna? One winter and you'll probably use up your entire stash. It's beautiful in Montanna, the winters can and probably keep you inside beside a fire, what better thing to do the knit.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't have the number, nor do I want it...I like this addiction... :lol: :lol:


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

There are a lot worse things to be addicted to! I'll take my yarn addiction any day.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

What is "guilt"???Lindseymary


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! Moving to Montana! You are in trouble now. They have the best yarn shops there. My stash is in dresser drawers, sorted by color, and in plastic storage tubs. My stash would be a lot worse but my LYS is 20 miles away and closed a few days ago. They said they would reopen at a later date. 
Good luck on your move. Don't fret, there will always be yarn.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the "I knit so I don't kill people." When I buy yarn now, I have a project in mind for it. If I don't stop knitting to work on the quilt on the frame, it should only take about five years to use up my stash. LOL. My dear sweet hubby thinks it is the buying of the yarn that I like. He is a left brain, 'nough said.


----------



## mamacarolyn (Nov 4, 2012)

You are not alone! I am always looking especially yard sales, thrift stores. I can't help it. Chkl!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have not moved in over 30 years; I feel for you (although Montana sounds interesting).

Your life is in a big uproar. I don't think there's anything 'wrong' with you, just a small purchase to make you feel better (and who knows what you will have as a big box store or LYS there). Be kind to yourself.

Did you also get some of the hanging shoe containers? The clear heavy plastic ones that vertically hold 9 or more pairs of shoes? They are good for skein and needle storage.

Keep us up to date on your move, please.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

I do not think you are ill - you used "retail therapy" for stress management.
I certainly do, my "stash" has grown from a 33 gallon tote to 3 or 4 times that volume . This does not mean that I have not been making items AND giving them away. It just means that my inventory of possibilities has increased exponentially. 
My New Years Resolution was to buy yarn ONLY for current projects. I blew that out the window last week at Micheal's 2 for $5 Caron sale.
I will just have to knit, crochet AND give away more.
Have a great move, and a wonderful new home and community.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

machknitter said:


> well I don't think your crazy because I keep buying yarn and don't even know how to use my knitting machine yet


Machknitter, I have purchased boxes of other knitters' stash cone yarn, to have enough on hand while I am learning. With all that yarn, it is never right for what I want to work on. I went to the LYS to pick up yarn I ordered for felted slippers, and they had a sale on Team Spirit in the colors for our local schools. How could I pass that up? I am promising myself to at least swatch with my stash during the winter months, so I know more about what I have, but I am also expecting a delivery of several pounds of yarn today. It never ends!! Ruth


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong with getting a souvenir to take to your new home :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Martha French said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!
> ...


Martha you are so funny, and clever. Societies that have to go underground tend to become very strong, so we would win in the end.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Martha French said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!
> ...


Love it!!!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

better to stash yarn than alcohol!


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

think of it as INSULATION for your new home and with your additional insulation your heating bill will be cheaper. You do not have to worry there are plenty of people on this site that will give you so many reasons for having it that you will NEVER will feel guilty


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I recently did "facetime" with my daughter in Seattle. My husband showed her my knitting room. {He recently helped me get it organized}...well, she looked at it and said: "Mom, you don't need any yarn, you could open your own store"....I was soooo proud. LOL

Oh, by the way, when you find a sale, a good one, my Mother always said, "you can't just leave it there...you must buy it"..


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Funny I should read this today....I had a $50 gift cert (Christmas present) at a LYS. Found out they were closing and beginning a big sale. I went yesterday morning to only spend my GC before they were closed.....let's just say I spent that and many times more. I know, I know. I went crazy! But, how could I have anticipated that that ONE shopping basket of yarn...on sale from 25% to 70% off....could add up to that much? Oh? What was that? I could have "guess-timated" the cost in my head before I got to the register? Well, yeah...why didn't I think of that....??? I could have bought a small piece of furniture.....I think I have officially lost my mind!


----------



## WOUNDY (Mar 9, 2012)

No you are normal. I start getting nervous when I am close to finishing a project and start looking for some yarn. Enjoy, It will be fine. Moving is stressful and if that gave you comfort....go for it. No harm


----------



## Shopgirl (Dec 19, 2012)

In every Sunday paper we get there is an AC Moore sales paper and of cause coupons,I love my coupons.I go buy yarn or crochet thread,or come cake supplies,I have yarn in containers under my bed in storage ,out in the shead ,never know when at some point in time one will be needed.Rignt now I am knitting a shawl,a scarf,a crochet project,a needle point for a pillow,the shawl and scarf are both Christmas projects .getting an early start,the cake is for a wedding coming up in April.I have found ideas that you can transform a crochet doily pattern and make it into a rug.The one I am working on right now is about 5' across and still have about 7 more rounds to go.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

EBay is my downfall - the postage rates are so high that you just have to buy in bulk to justify it. And the bargains....


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

What's three more skeins of yarn? You just bought yourself some comfort and happiness to look forward to after you're settled in your new place! Enjoy!


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

I too stash. I am in the process of moving. My home in IL has my main stash. BUT my one room (small) in TX is becoming full of beautiful yarn and "good" deal yarn. I may have to ask my DD and DSIL for a second room if my house doesn't sell soon.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

My idea of Hell is knitting needles and NO YARN!!
I too have a room full of yarns and different projects underway...at moment a prayer shawl, a scarf,and a wedding dress for 18 inch doll. My husband says we may have to buy a bigger house just to accomodate my yarn! It's like shoes...if you find a pair you like, buy them and worry about getting something to wear with them later! It is nice to be able to pull out enough yarn to make a shawl or afghan without having to run to the nearest yarn store 30 miles away.....especially while we wait to see if we are going to be iced over tomorrow here in East Tennessee.....


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Ayjay,, your not alone,, when I lived at home before I was married I used to go and get my late mum's shopping for her I came back with the shopping,, plus a bag full of yarn/wool patterns and needles,, my late mum bless her said they were not on the list,,


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kathy Capral said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.
> ...


Me too! I had to drastically downsize and got rid of almost all my yarn. I still think of a specific skein now and then. My sister who practically forced me to sell it now says she thought it would "cure me" of what she considers hoarding. She was wrong!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> 
> Well.....it's an emergency number like 9-11 but it's K1P1 - but the number is always busy so don't even bother! I was thinking that you know you're a yarn hoarder when you start to go to the grocery.....but decide since the LYS is so close (only 25 miles on the other side of town) that you'll just run in to look and come out with a HUGE bag of yarn.....come home to admire your treasure.....and forget to go to the grocery! LOL
> ayjay


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I would have done the same. The yarn was calling you to take it home. I just would like to know what you are planning to knit with the 3 balls.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


I agree with Happy Yarn! 
Just Sign Me: I knit therefore I am; I knit therefore I stash.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

YUP HUBBY Got 7 MORE YEARs TO RETIRE, BY GOING YARN SHOPPING.


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmm...addicted huh? Hence my name!! lol! And, is it an addiction if it's healthy? Personally, I knit so I don't kill people.


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmm...addicted huh? Hence my name!! lol! And, is it an addiction if it's healthy? Personally, I knit so I don't kill people.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!


Think I'll just stay in denial.....


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


It's called Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

my goal is to knit more and buy less LOL


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

All of us that enjoying knitting also enjoy buying more yarn. Nothing wrong with us. We are just happy people.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Ayjay, ENJOYyyyyyyyyy You have a "very healthy addiction" I agree with you & all the KPers "I knit therefore I am" & therefore no notion of killing anyone & I am a "smalltime stasher"
Long live knitting !!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I know what you mean


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried to down size when I moved in with my significant other, it was hard to do. I found myself sitting on the totes of yarn to pack them down so I could put more yarn in them! Gave that up when he walked into my craft room and laughed at me ended up putting it in yard size trash bags (4) plus 2 big totes. Told him this morning that I NEED atleast 30 more skeins to do projects for next Christmas. He just laughed and went to work. I am a yarn addict, and PROUD OF IT.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Martha French said:
> 
> 
> > taznwinston said:
> ...


Okay, you made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

I gave away all my yarn and knitting needles, thinking I was finished knitting at 77 years old. Then I saw yarn and started buying again, got needles and am back knitting, I love to buy yarn, just cant pass up those yummy colors of soft inviting balls.


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

Gee, Here I thought this WAS yarnaholics anonymous!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! This all sounds soooo familiar. 
I just started knitting about 4 weeks ago & I already have quite a bit of yarn. Sigh. I *already* have boxes & boxes of gorgeous fabric (including about a suitcase's worth of fabric I brought home after visiting a cousin in Singapore a few years ago) because I sew. I also have boxes of floss because I cross-stitch. 
I have tried SO HARD... I have vowed that I will not buy more fabric, etc. until I've at least made a dent in what I've already got. However, and I have a feeling at least some of you can relate to this one, I'll see any idea for a new project & it'll turn out that the fabrics, floss, yarn, etc. I already have aren't quite right for the new project, so guess what... ?


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Yesterday my son and I were talking about retirement I'm 73 and still working I stated if I retire and then need more money to live on what would I do no one would hire me at my age and with my health problems he looked at me and said have a garage sale you have enough yarn, books and fabric. I walked away he just doesn't understand we need our crafts by our side.


----------



## sandytutsch (Nov 9, 2012)

funny. loved it.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

In addition to 
"I knit, therefore I am."
"I knit, therefore I stash."
and
"I knit so that I don't kill people." (all of which I love!)
I'd like to offer:

"The knitter who dies with the biggest stash, wins!!!"


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

You live in Wyoming and now Montana...do you have July, August, and Winter like they do in Michigan? 
I live in Texas, yesterday way 75 degrees. Who wants all those hats, scarves, mitts, cowls, etc. that we love to make. I wore a scarf Saturday, my neck itched and felt damp until I got it off. 
Stash that yarn, you will need it. I can't really justify all mine.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why worry, yarn doesn't cost anything else when its been purchased, It doesn't eat, need warmth, light, health insurance, clothing, school fees. it just goes in your stash and waits patiently to be turned into something stunning. enjoy it, Tessa28


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

I don e the same ,downsized my yarn stash,I even went into my local yarn shop and told them i was not buying anymore wool,untill i had used some of my stock up. ;-) YEH! I have been in every week since and came out each time with  you guest it more yarn. :roll: LOL


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Kathy Capral said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.
> ...


Why did you think you were through with knitting? Were you dying? I'm glad you recovered.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

We could all have worse addictions....All the yarn I have stashed away and I never have the color I need...So out I go to buy more to have to sneak in the house....


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

You will need something to work on and save your sanity while your are in transit and unpacking - just the thing, new yarn. Be sure to save out some needles and a pattern or two


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > Martha French said:
> ...


Dear Comrads in Yarns: You have once again brightened my day and brought chuckles to my aging bones! I would like to comment, if I may, on your "Addiction Theme." First of all, you loving Yarn Crafters are NOT addicts! You are Life Enhancers! That yarn you purchase helps to keep that business going and in turn, the employees at the factory where it is created, continue to bring home a pay check in these uncertain times, as well as those who raise the animals for the natural yarns and for those who dye those yarns and so on. You also enhance each other's lives as well as the lives of those you gift your Knitted or Crocheted articles to. An Addict just tears down other lives of friends and family because they are too weak to over come their addictive destruction. You do NOT destroy. You are creators of laughter, joy, and certainly the many yarn items you make and then share on this Forum. I have a husband who has Parkinson's Disease and caring for someone with a neurological disease can be frustrating on a daily basis at best. So, I come to this Forum for all that you wonderful Enhancers present. I learn, I question, I certainly laugh but I marvel at not only your talents but your concerns to help others who stuggle. Again, I say, you Enhance and you all do it rather well. You love the craft and you help others who struggle so they too can enjoy the craft and help enhance in their own right. You are truly God's Blessings to whomever your lives touch. Now, about those addictions . . . . . . , LOL


----------



## needles13 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't even want the number if you find it. I don't gain weight with yarn as I do with food! The yarn keeps me home & I am not spending it at casinos or shopping for more clothes! That is how I substantiate my addiction!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Ayjay, it is a secret society! lol I have done the same thing. Now go buy some of those vacuum bags and u will be able to fill totes and then some, seriously, it will allow u to take a lot more of your craft stuff. And protect it at the same time.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Sheralynn said:


> I moved into a new flat last weekend with my aunt and a friend helping to unpack boxes. I should have done it all myself. They thought it was hilarious. They kept opening boxes and exclaiming: Ooh! Look here, it's more yarn! They thought it was the funniest thing ever. I was just thinking, yes, make fun. It's fine. Just see if you get any more knitted stuff from me....


Totally love it!! You work them needles girl!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Similar thing happened to me as well. Don't fight it. Just enjoy.


----------



## annalee (Dec 29, 2012)

I could use that number also!


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

I wholeheartedly agree!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> My husband asked me if I was feeling well last week. He said he hadn't seen any yarn enter the house! So I am apparently better this week, 2 packages arrived yesterday.


The person who delivers all the books to our house (and thinks I should start a lending library - little does she know!!) would really have a new topic of conversation if I start buying my stash on line too!!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Should we gather for a convention of "yarn addiction" I am sure we could not find a large enough venue. I am totally out of space to store yarn and when I go past the yarn dept. -- even the messy one in our local Walmart -- I find
myself with yarn in the basket. There is always a color that is calling to me -- take me home ! I do send some of it off to my grandaughter but there is way more here than 
necessary. When my dear husband buys some computer stuff I say do you really need that? And he says "There you are with that "need" word again. It will resolve itself.
Knit or crochet; I never am without plans to use it. 
Happy knitting


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll send you my number--will happily accept everything you want to destash!


----------



## redgloves1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I too , destashed a couple bags of yarn and crochet thread one day and got it out of my house.''Flylady'' told me too.l Gave it to a thrift shop for them to sell, and since all my friends know that I knit,one of my friends saw the yarn and Gifted it back to me....I thanked her and resolved not to Send my Orphan Yarn out again!


----------



## merles2nd (Sep 18, 2011)

Where in Montana are you moving to? Born and raised in the central area. Hope your move is a smooth transition.


----------



## Kristi (Mar 1, 2012)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


Hahaha! I just posted about my addiction last night. I feel the same. Its a good thing I live on a small island with very little supply of yarn. It keeps my addiction in check, sort of. As long as my doesn't disconnect the internet, I should be fine!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


LOL that is a great idea for justifying my yarn/cross stitch stash (although sometimes I'm not sure we'll ever be able to retire...)


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Everytime I read about a person who has an addiction to yarn I feel normal!! A true crafter is always looking for more expressive yarns for upcoming projects. The other problem I have that goes hand in hand with yarn collecting is collecting patterns...lol


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

merrick10uk said:


> Oh my, I am addicted to yarn stash lol  not only yarn stash, cross stitch stash and scrapbooking stash - think i may need to upsize not downsize lol x
> 
> chris x


ME TOO! Boxes bags and bins of all three! Can't see very well to cross stitch anymore without powerful magnifying glass, but I'm not letting any of it go.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

jan m said:


> I'll send you my number--will happily accept everything you want to destash!


Now THAT is funny! Shame on Flylady. (I love her too)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Oops, I was responding to redgloves1 - sorry - my computer "ineptitude" is now on display for all to see...


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

No there is nothing wrong with you! Moving is very stressful for everyone involved. The yarn provides some comfort for you in the stressful situation that you are experiencing. There are worse things that you could be spending money on that are much more harmful. Don't be so hard on yourself. Good luck on your move.
Moonieboy


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

redgloves1 said:


> I too , destashed a couple bags of yarn and crochet thread one day and got it out of my house.''Flylady'' told me too.l Gave it to a thrift shop for them to sell, and since all my friends know that I knit,one of my friends saw the yarn and Gifted it back to me....I thanked her and resolved not to Send my Orphan Yarn out again!


Now THAT is funny! Shame on flylady. (I love her too) but she must not be a knitter. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

When I inherited my mom's stash, I donated a lot to a chariable organization. But my stash has grown to twice that. I can't pass up a good deal. Went to the mall to handle some business and waht was next to the mall, AC Moore. Got ten skeins of Bernat Baby Soft for $1 each because that color was being discontinued.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!


me too!! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi.,
I had to laugh about the yarn stash. My DH sometimes tells me that "No wonder you can't get in your closet, you've got too much yarn."
I gave a huge bag to my DIL because she crochets. I taught her because she didn't catch on to the knitting.
That gave me the "ticket to buy more yarn. It may not be there the next time. RIGHT? LOL.
I say ENJOY your stash and KNIT.
Blessings,
Peggy


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

The man who said he didn't care as it keeps me happy has put a pause on purchasing more yarn.... Guess I need to stop buying and start using some of what I have!!!!


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to buy yarn for ggrandbaby a sweater, but ran across a sweater vest I almost completed 20 years ago. Sooo I made myself finish it before I buy anymore yarn. I was very busy 20 yrs ago. Think it really will be pretty and I will love it. The vest I mean. Ya'll keep knitting!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


LOl EXACTLY! I thought this was my last week of work (they laid me off 6 months earlier) bought a lot of yarn thinking im gonna need to save my sanity while im on unemployment..now they came at me 2 weeks ago and asked me back for a few more months ! Beats unemployment and now i have a chance to build my stash even bigger  Whoohoo!!

Susie


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


You are amongst the many here on KP....I have been selling off some of my yarn to downsize it a bit and what do I do yesterday...I bought some more yarn with the money I made from the sale....it is an illness!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Martha French said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!
> ...


Very, very, very funny!!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Earnie said:


> When I inherited my mom's stash, I donated a lot to a chariable organization. But my stash has grown to twice that. I can't pass up a good deal. Went to the mall to handle some business and waht was next to the mall, AC Moore. Got ten skeins of Bernat Baby Soft for $1 each because that color was being discontinued.


I'd bought Mom a lot of the cotton (Sugar and Cream I think?) and inherited it back when she went to be with the Lord in 2007; it's stashed somewhere in a closet. She crocheted and was making dishcloths. I'm wondering what else you can use it for - I was thinking of a purse or something for summer. Thanks for reminding me of that treasure trove!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Quite a few years ago, I donated much of my stash, that I had since my kids were small (25-30 yrs.) to the Church shawl ministry. I was still working full time and didn't have time to do all I wanted to do.
Then we began to raise alpacas and I love their yarn. BUT..there are many things I want to knit/crochet that I cannot use the alpaca for (charity knitting, hats/mittens for grands) and now I don't have much of a stash left. I Need Yarn!!!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Earnie said:
> 
> 
> > When I inherited my mom's stash, I donated a lot to a chariable organization. But my stash has grown to twice that. I can't pass up a good deal. Went to the mall to handle some business and waht was next to the mall, AC Moore. Got ten skeins of Bernat Baby Soft for $1 each because that color was being discontinued.
> ...


yes-I have been on computer too long today-but I did see a gorgeous shopping bag pattern...just forget where...-there are enough out there-have fun


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Trying to finish my stash before buying more yarn, I have failed bought 4 skeins yesterday!!


----------



## Jayladd (Jan 13, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with you! I'm proud to be known as a yarn junkie! You know, there are worse things to be addicted to. 
Good luck with your move , im sure you'll find fellow yarn benders!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't want the phone number either - I like my addiction


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

it doesn't matter how much yarn i have there is always room for more good luck in your move to Montana we live just above that state(i can see into it!)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Number? Um, what number?


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

We all do it. I am downsizing also, .....this week I have purchased 6 skeins.........


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

LOL! Isn't that new yarn for the drive TO Montana??


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

machknitter said:


> well I don't think your crazy because I keep buying yarn and don't even know how to use my knitting machine yet


Yes, but when you do know how to use it, you'll be amazed at how quickly you use up that yarn (that's my story and I'm sticking to it). I have just spent six years without my knitting machines. That has been remedied, so as soon as I can return them to working condition, my stash will disappear (and I can hardly wait so I can buy more yarn!!!).


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Just remember...we all live by the Law of SABLE (Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expetancy). So...what's another skein or two or three or.....


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

my friend and I collected more yarns when going to the shows and her answer to hubby it was all mine and secretly put them in the garden shed. my answer to hubby was the day will come when I cant afford any but sadly I have ended up giving bags galore to charities.
I will use the rest if the colour is right, ply is right, have enough for the garment I intend knitting. Not forgetting all the buttons as well.


----------



## jennyn (Dec 2, 2012)

Thats just what i am doing at present as when on the pension have to be careful


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Well said! But better add, "I knit so I don't kill people."[/quote]

LOL Love it :twisted:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> My husband asked me if I was feeling well last week. He said he hadn't seen any yarn enter the house! So I am apparently better this week, 2 packages arrived yesterday.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This is hilarious. I am enjoying is.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

My husband was giving be a hard time about some yarn that showed up in the mail, once. I told him it cost all of $6 bucks! I then turned and asked him how much his lastest "toy" cost HIM?! He thought for a couple of seconds and then said "$6 bucks!" (His toys, which he buys constantly, often actually cost $100s-$1000s!). Anyway, the joke now is that EVERYTHING each of us buys, now, costs $6 bucks!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

My son is in Thailand at the moment- gone for 2 mths. I have already told him to look for nice yarns and needles. He thinks I am nuts. He wonders how many needles do I need. Shall I answer? When I walk into a yarn store, something just happens to me, I can camp there. When I go into a store that sells yarn, I can hear that Department calling my name. Hmmm! I think whatever is wrong with you, maybe wrong with me - now the yarn is speaking. Oh boy. Just don't send for the straight jacket people just yet.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Love you Ravin Red.
You are my type of Lady....
ayjay


----------



## sandralprice5860 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just started to crochet again after about 20years and am already a yarn addict. Have only finished two scarves but have enough for 6 or 8. Can't wait to buy more!!!!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> My husband asked me if I was feeling well last week. He said he hadn't seen any yarn enter the house! So I am apparently better this week, 2 packages arrived yesterday.


Love it. I have the yarn buying affliction also.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

crjc
Ho Ho
Had to laugh at your post, as it hit close to home. My son travels around the world for a lrg equipment company, and that is just what I told him. Get me a craft item.
Although, When he came back from Amsterdam, I didn't complain when he brought me Choc. Well, I guess that is a craft.
He is on his way home now from Turkey, I wonder what my surprize will be this time?
ayjay


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Truer words were never spoken!



taznwinston said:


> I knit therefore I am
> I knit therefore I stash.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

ayjay said:


> crjc
> Ho Ho
> Had to laugh at your post, as it hit close to home. My son travels around the world for a lrg equipment company, and that is just what I told him. Get me a craft item.
> Although, When he came back from Amsterdam, I didn't complain when he brought me Choc. Well, I guess that is a craft.
> ...


  I know. It'll be interesting to see what he brings home this time. I really hope he can purchase some nice yarn. I must tell him how many skeins/hanks/balls because knowing him, he will bring one. Oh well it is the thought that counts.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


I did have it but I threw it in the bin


----------



## greatfulknitter01 (Dec 29, 2011)

knitting is my therapy,so there!


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

Love all your comments. Yarnaholic...that's me! I have to not go into a yarn store, because once I put my hands on those yummy skeins...I'm a gonner!


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

it soothes me to go to a yarn store and just feel the skeins....


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

There is no cure, but then again I don't want one.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

determined_to-knit said:


> My DH tells me that I have a yarn addiction and that I shouldn't buy anymore yarn until I use up some of my stash... However, last week he surprised me with some beautiful yarn that he "happened to see at a LYS"!LOL!


Your DH just happens to be in the LYS? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


Yes, there is definitely something wrong with you and now that you've admitted to yarnaholism the only cure is to dump all that you have stashed. As your personal psychiatric advisor I would be willing to have you send it all to me and I will dispose of it so that you'll no longer be tempted by this evil vice. I will send you my address. Don't thank me. Your taking care of the cost of postage is all I ask.

Dr. Norma


----------



## cheryl kincaid (Jan 24, 2013)

I JUST FOUND OUT I AM NOT THE ONLY YARN HORDER.
I DON'T FEEL SO GUILTY ANY MORE


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> ayjay said:
> 
> 
> > As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> ...


I HAVEN'T LAUGHED SO MUCH IN A LONGGGGG TIME !!!!!

thank you Dr. Norma..........

subliminal messages eh??


----------



## K2R1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Keep your Yarn Anonymous contact number to yourself. I am enjoying my addiction! At my age there isn't alot left to enjoy!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

You deserve more yarn!! 

After all you're involved in a BIG task... packing for a move to another state. That's a HUGE job, and, anything that will keep you "sane" and happy is totally acceptable. 

The fact that you're addicted to yarn is NOT a problem... at least I don't think so. So, sister-addict, stay happy buy your yarn and get back to your packing. 

Keep us posted on your move. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I have double trouble, no, triple trouble, no quadruple trouble, no oh well, you get it: I knit, crochet and do crafts of all kinds. I seem to be like you and everybody else. I have patterns since 1974 in magazines and brochures. About five milk carton crates full, I have TOO MUCH, I also have fabric and patterns oh yeah and quilting supplies.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> I only resolve to have a pattern planned for expensive yarns before I buy. Real deals create the stash and the stash is my comfort zone. no guilt!


So true.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just thinking, if your better half smokes or drinks once in a while. I think a pack of smokes cost over five dollars and a six pack maybe 6 I don't do either so don't know the exact amount, but here is my answer when they buy smokes or six pack you buy a skien of yarn you will have the yarn and they will have nothing to show for what they bought.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh NO we can't meet in the catacombs I'd be afeared. haha. I love yarn and fibers sence I'm a spinner too. So can you imagine I have not one stach but two. And dh told me last summer just before a fiber show I couldn't buy any more fiber, I just laughed to myself. He helped me pick out two more lbs of wool to bring home. Do ya think I have an enabler?


----------



## wwgramma (Dec 10, 2011)

While visiting with me last summer, my 7 year old darling granddaughter wanted to take a "learn-to-knit" class at the local yarn shop. She had once told me that I had too much yarn, and shouldn't buy any more. After the class was finished, and we were knitting together on the back patio, she turned to me and said, "Gramma, now I understand why you have so much yarn". I knew she would....it's unavoidable to love the stash!


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

What town in Montana? Will check to see if there's a local chapter nearby. Gee great concept!
Good luck with your move. I'm planning to move to Ellensburg WA. Hope they have an yarnaholics chapter there!!!!!
Anne


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

wwgramma said:


> While visiting with me last summer, my 7 year old darling granddaughter wanted to take a "learn-to-knit" class at the local yarn shop. She had once told me that I had too much yarn, and shouldn't buy any more. After the class was finished, and we were knitting together on the back patio, she turned to me and said, "Gramma, now I understand why you have so much yarn". I knew she would....it's unavoidable to love the stash!


FOR SHAME! Not only have you enabled yourself, NOW you're passing your addiction on to an innocent child. Next thing you'll be standing outside schools with your knitting, enticing small girls into your knitting classes. EVIL!!! :evil:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I wish I could knit as fast as I purchase yarn.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

9ewes said:


> Oh NO we can't meet in the catacombs I'd be afeared. haha. I love yarn and fibers sence I'm a spinner too. So can you imagine I have not one stach but two. And dh told me last summer just before a fiber show I couldn't buy any more fiber, I just laughed to myself. He helped me pick out two more lbs of wool to bring home. Do ya think I have an enabler?


You wrote than you are a spinner. I just read an article in the Feb/Mar edition of Cowboys & Indians about a rancher who started another buffalo venture. He began collecting bison fibers from his pasture for the artist to weave into thermal winter accessories which started his Buffalo Gold Premium Fibers. "Bison down creates air pockets that insulate the bison and keep them alive. Our buffalo yarn has those same air pockets that hold body heat, so it keeps you warmer in cold weather." I thought it was interesting.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


Yeah, just think of it as a 401Y plan.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

You are in the very best of company


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

This is so funny. I have been trying to thin out my stash. I have 5 trash bags to give away. and my stash doesn't even look a lot smaller!! I think it multiplies on its own.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Sophieroz said:


> This is so funny. I have been trying to thin out my stash. I have 5 trash bags to give away. and my stash doesn't even look a lot smaller!! I think it multiplies on its own.


Kind of like clothes hangers and rabbits. And WE have absolutely NOTHING to do with it, right?


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

THANK YOU LADIES,
I needed to laugh and I love my stash as well. I give it a way and then wonder "Why did I do that?"
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

There is not a thing wrong with you! We all do it, plus those of us who are involved in other crafts do it in them also. You should see me in the emboidery thread when new colors come out! I like to have at least one skein of the new colors "just in case" !!!!


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Sophieroz said:
> 
> 
> > This is so funny. I have been trying to thin out my stash. I have 5 trash bags to give away. and my stash doesn't even look a lot smaller!! I think it multiplies on its own.
> ...


Of course not. why would anyone think we did!


----------



## debbietwoneedles (Oct 24, 2011)

I went to Oregon a year ago. Had a suitcase for clothes. One filled with yarn. When I flew home I had another suitcase filled with yarn. I had to buy that suitcase before I could fly home! I figure there could be worse things to be addicted to!! Lol


----------



## TankusB (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so glad that I am not the only one. I have enough yarn to last a life time, but that doesn't stop me from buying more. My Husband says that I am crazy, but I know that I am a yarnaholic.

I don't think there is a cure..


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!
> ...


very good


----------



## debbietwoneedles (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm from Montana. Where are you moving to?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Chris,

You aren't the only one. All the shelving in our craft room is full and spreading. Will haveto look at another option soon that is more efficient at storing various stashes soon.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

This is definitely the wrong site on which to request the number for YA!

Ellie


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I buy wool,forgetting ive only bought some a few days before, there is a growing wool monster in my hallway and its getting bigger..........AND I DONT CARE :lol:  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I need that number as well! Need help........


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Buying yarn is truly an addiction (my closets and drawers are overflowing). I dread the day I will have to downsize. Meanwhile, I would stay out of any yarn stores till you get yourself settled in your new location!


----------



## Ginialea (Nov 9, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


I'm thinking of retiring. I must go to my LYS and stock up!!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

You're moving to Montana? Have you seen the weather reports for that area? Are you sure you have enough yarn? LOL!


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

My daughter has asked me to day how much room do you need in the case when we come back from Vegas we are of next week for two weeks last year i bought 12 balls back not getting any this time have already got some online and hid it.


----------



## debbietwoneedles (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol I'm in Montana and we are at 54° today!


----------



## tassoni (Jan 8, 2012)

OMG -that's exactly what i tell people. i'm going to a sale tomorrow at my LYS, i cannot wait. they are having a wonderful sale on some great yarn. no projects planned. i know i'll be on a fixed budget when i retire in two years. just planning ahead. it's fun and a great explanation for those that dare question my addiction


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the addiction also


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Remember the two mottoes we knitters have.

I knit therefore I am
I knit therefore I stash.[/quote]

Well said! But better add, "I knit so I don't kill people."[/quote]

I agree. My addition would be:

I knit therefore I am
I knit therefore I stash. 
I knit, forevermore. Amen.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

If not, I will have some yarn shops close.
Always helps to stake that out first, before you buy a home...
hehe


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... I don't know the number either... but then again, I don't want it!! LOL I totally understand the addiction!
> ...


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with you. You saw yarn. You bought yarn. A knitter's correct response. Even if you are trying to downsize.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

My friend, you are among many addicts. I was never told yarn was additive.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sophie6647 said:


> My daughter has asked me to day how much room do you need in the case when we come back from Vegas we are of next week for two weeks last year i bought 12 balls back not getting any this time have already got some online and hid it.


You should be proud of your restraint. I don't have anywhere left to hide it.....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.


I like your way of thinking. I will put away for my retirement. No one can complain about that. But I think our money advisor would not think so. But I'm thinking that way. Out to buy more for retirement. lol lol lol


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


I may just be one of the charter members of YA. Sadly, I have boxes in storage dating back to the yarn I bought (weekly) after my first husband died. Talk about compensatory shopping.....

You are not alone.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

gmarie said:


> I don't have the number, but when you find it please let me know. :lol:


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

This is my first attempt at writing to this forum.
Arjay I don't think there is anything wrong with you just because you purchased 3 skeins of wool although must be something wrong with me as yesterday went to our local Big W store to buy some wool that I had preiously seen and walked out without buying it deciding to use some of my stash instead need my head read.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

i could use that # if there is one lol


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.
> ...


I DID buy ahead for my retirement. The sad truth is that fantastic yarn has become available since that time, and, well, what can I do? Would you have me use only dated yarn? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

knitwitconnie said:


> I knit therefore I am
> I knit therefore I stash.
> I knit, forevermore. Amen.


Actually, I think you've got this saying backwards. I believe it's supposed to be:

I AM therefore I knit. 
And stash. 
And keep on knitting! 
"Here St. Peter---would you just hold my needles while I pull this big wagon load of yarn through the gate? I'll have to go to that other place if I can't bring my stash with me!"

AMEN!


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

I am carol and I too have a yarn addiction. My hubby is definitely an enabler. BUT in my defense, it really does save lives and is less then therapy.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

debbietwoneedles said:


> Lol I'm in Montana and we are at 54° today!


Seriously? In NJ it's in the teens and single digits!! Maybe we will get those 50s this weekend or next week.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> mama879 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Happy said:
> ...


It is written: One must acquire fresh yarn.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Sign me up too.......


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

hello all - I am new here - My mother lived with me and she passed away in July so my last few months have been taking care of her and then recuperating and dealing with all the legal stuff. Last winter (2012) I started a pair of socks - didn't know what I was doing but was determined. Had to rip 2/3 of the 1st sock out and start over from there. Now I am determined to finish. I am 3/4 done with the 1st sock - after watching a number of videos on how to do the heel (I got the idea here to watch videos to learn) It has a couple places that I made mistakes but I figure its my first pair and its a learning thing. Next pair will do better. Think I am already addicted to knitting socks.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

hello all - I am new here - My mother lived with me and she passed away in July so my last few months have been taking care of her and then recuperating and dealing with all the legal stuff. Last winter (2012) I started a pair of socks - didn't know what I was doing but was determined. Had to rip 2/3 of the 1st sock out and start over from there. Now I am determined to finish. I am 3/4 done with the 1st sock - after watching a number of videos on how to do the heel (I got the idea here to watch videos to learn) It has a couple places that I made mistakes but I figure its my first pair and its a learning thing. Next pair will do better. Think I am already addicted to knitting socks.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Kathy Capral said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of it as retirement planning. When I retired my stash was too small, now I am on a strick budget and it is hard to buy too much yarn, wish I had saved ahead more yarn for retirement.
> ...


Oh me too!! I threw away so much lovely yarn and fabric when I moved house.  I didn't realise that I was seriously depressed and it was just part of the illness. Now I want it all back. Too late!!!


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Ruthann 1942,
So sorry to hear about your Mother. God Bless you.
You will love it here. I have read a lot of posts about yarn stash stories. I have laughed out loud every time I read the posts. Very funny and good for you.
Welcome aboard. I joined in October and look forward to reading the posts. After reading my Bible of course 
These ladies are very helpful 
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Ruthann 1942,
So sorry to hear about your Mother. God Bless you.
You will love it here. I have read a lot of posts about yarn stash stories. I have laughed out loud every time I read the posts. Very funny and good for you.
Welcome aboard. I joined in October and look forward to reading the posts. After reading my Bible of course 
These ladies are very helpful 
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ruthann1942 said:


> hello all - I am new here - My mother lived with me and she passed away in July so my last few months have been taking care of her and then recuperating and dealing with all the legal stuff. Last winter (2012) I started a pair of socks - didn't know what I was doing but was determined. Had to rip 2/3 of the 1st sock out and start over from there. Now I am determined to finish. I am 3/4 done with the 1st sock - after watching a number of videos on how to do the heel (I got the idea here to watch videos to learn) It has a couple places that I made mistakes but I figure its my first pair and its a learning thing. Next pair will do better. Think I am already addicted to knitting socks.


Welcome to KP Ruthann! One of the many good things you'll learn about knitting is that as you do more of it, it really becomes easier---at least the basics do. But if you're like the rest of us, you'll just keep trying harder and harder things and then THEY'LL become easier too. It's in the nature of knitters. And there will always be someone here to help you with problems. Never feel reluctant to ask.

Happy knitting!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't have the number, but when you find it please DO NOT LET ME KNOW!



gmarie said:


> I don't have the number, but when you find it please let me know. :lol:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma is so right! It's a joy to open Knitting Paradise's forum each morning as there is always something to laugh about, something new to learn, questions answered that you didn't even know you needed answered. I'm just getting back to knitting too after many, many years and no matter how dumb my questions are, someone always has an answer, a link, a help. I'm not good at it, but my family seems so happy with handmade gifts! You know, it's easy to run to the store and buy something off the rack, but no matter if a handmde gift is perfect or not, they know that you've thought of them, the best color for them, and spent your time making some especially for them. And it's made with love!!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Stash, it't the love of yarn!


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

ayjay said:


> I love all of you guys.
> I am packing all of my yarn and taking it with me!
> thanks for the support.
> ayjay


We just sold our house and moved into a condo this past summer/fall, so I understand "packing all my yarn and taking it with me!" I was shocked at how much yarn I had, in various places in the house. It is all in one place now. It is very comforting having this yarn so I can entertain myself now that I am retired! Keep us posted with your move!! Good luck.


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

well said!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Where in Montana are you moving? We moved from there to the Pacific NW, and I dearly miss those big blue skies of Montana.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

jennifer1954 said:


> Gee, Here I thought this WAS yarnaholics anonymous!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

sholen said:


> Just remember...we all live by the Law of SABLE (Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expetancy). So...what's another skein or two or three or.....


I never hear of it before but LOVE the Law of SABLE! Can't believe how much I have been laughing and smiling at these postings! Thanks for the entertainment and the support!


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> ayjay said:
> 
> 
> > As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> ...


Dr. Norma, You are a very wise woman!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yarn is like gold to us...precious fiber


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Sophieroz said:


> This is so funny. I have been trying to thin out my stash. I have 5 trash bags to give away. and my stash doesn't even look a lot smaller!! I think it multiplies on its own.


Multiplies like rabbits?


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> My husband asked me if I was feeling well last week. He said he hadn't seen any yarn enter the house! So I am apparently better this week, 2 packages arrived yesterday.


Glad you are feeling better.

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd rather buy yarn than food...keeps the pounds off!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Norma is so right! It's a joy to open Knitting Paradise's forum each morning as there is always something to laugh about, something new to learn, questions answered that you didn't even know you needed answered. I'm just getting back to knitting too after many, many years and no matter how dumb my questions are, someone always has an answer, a link, a help. I'm not good at it, but my family seems so happy with handmade gifts! You know, it's easy to run to the store and buy something off the rack, but no matter if a handmde gift is perfect or not, they know that you've thought of them, the best color for them, and spent your time making some especially for them. And it's made with love!!


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

debbietwoneedles said:


> Lol I'm in Montana and we are at 54° today!


I'm in St Paul, Minnesota and the temp is about 10 degrees F., which is warmer than the past few days! Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't have the number either, but if I did find it, I would lose it again real fast. On purpose! You only bought two skeins of yarn....girl, you did very well!!!! I would have gotten home with more than that. And my kids, and my hubby KNOW there is something wrong with me! LOL


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> This is great "packing material". I did this for dishes and glassware when we moved from Montana. Nothing was broken and I had my yarn when we unpacked.


What an absolutely EXCELLENT idea!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


I called them and they said they had no more room for anyone. They advised they have a waiting list for those who want to attend their meetings. Anticipate wait time to join is about 15 years. They're not taking any reservations at this time. So just keep on knitting and enjoy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


The new yarn is for you to make something during your trip to Montana - that way you won't get bored :lol:

Shop on, honey :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Martha French said:


> determined_to-knit said:
> 
> 
> > My DH tells me that I have a yarn addiction and that I shouldn't buy anymore yarn until I use up some of my stash... However, last week he surprised me with some beautiful yarn that he "happened to see at a LYS"!LOL!
> ...


I LOVE your avatar, the animals are so cute - I am about to embark on a doll/animal making adventure - my DGD's have all asked me to make them some, so that is one of my major activities for this year :-D


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

Whatever is wrong with you is also wrong with me and exactly the sort of thing I would do (and if fact have done so in the past on more than one occasion). We are addicted.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

HI,
Can anyone tell me what LOL means on your blogs?
I take it LYS means Local Yarn Store.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Yarn Happy.....LOVE the yarn-ball (I presume) wreath in your picture. Care to share the directions for making it?? It's really cute! Thanks.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

OK...I gotta question...actually 2. There seem to be so mamy forums here that sometimes I ask a question and then can't find or remember the forum I asked it on. How do y'all keep them all straight? 
2nd question....I thot knitting with bulky yarn would be easier and faster than regular yarn. Well, I'm trying to make a scarf and it seems to me that it's going a lot slower and it's hard to knit bcs the stitches seem to stay so tight on the needle even tho I feel like I'm holding the yarn "loosely". Is it just my imagination???


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

annagemma said:


> HI,
> Can anyone tell me what LOL means on your blogs?
> I take it LYS means Local Yarn Store.
> 
> Thanks !!!!


LOL means laughing out loud - let's everyone know you are smiling and mean it as a funny response


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Norma, I am planning to offer "my knitting skills" to our primary school, I think "we SHOULD get the children young" at least they'll learn a HEALTHY addiction !!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

sunnybutterfly, it's never too late to revert back. From now on you tell ALL friends and relatives that the ONLY present you will accept at ANY time is yarn or a yarn voucher, even if they are coming to tea and make a delicious carrot cake resist [ohhhh difficult] and opt for the yarn instead !!!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Briegeen said:


> Dr Norma, I am planning to offer "my knitting skills" to our primary school, I think "we SHOULD get the children young" at least they'll learn a HEALTHY addiction !!!!


Well, OK, just don't be lurking outside the playground waving your knitting enticingly like some pervert.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Briegeen said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Norma, I am planning to offer "my knitting skills" to our primary school, I think "we SHOULD get the children young" at least they'll learn a HEALTHY addiction !!!!
> ...


Good one!!!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i go shopping cuz it makes me feel good .uh but what has made me feel bad so i have to feel good? ~~~the chicken or the egg?lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> i go shopping cuz it makes me feel good .uh but what has made me feel bad so i have to feel good? ~~~the chicken or the egg?lol


Not shopping is what made you feel bad.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't worry you are still ok, and I won't tell a soul what you did. I do the same thing, we moved here from CA and I thought I had downsized too, but still have a huge supply of yarn on hand. Yes, I'm sure its a sickness, but its a good one!  

CeliaJ


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

It doesn't exist! lol! It's a myth.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Me too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I love it here! I feel so 'normal'! Im going to hobby lobby tmw with my christmas gift certificate.. probably end up with more yarn! hahahahaha 
Babysat for GD and GS yesterday had to 'hide' her scarf Im knitting in closet and get out something else to do while they were here.. found in my yarn sach a Xstich picture I never did 30 years stashed.. got it out and started that..now more UFO"s! hahahahaha Oh I love it here! hugs to you all!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope you know where the LYS is when you move.This could be a problem if it is to far away.
let us know.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

you won't believe this but my husband and i are also moving in about 2 weeks, we are also downsizing and yesterday i bought 4 skeins of yarn! hey it was 1/2 price, a soft, yummy fluffy pink, for a new grandbaby girl due in 8 weeks! i totally understand!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

ayjay said:


> As most of you already know my husband and I are moving to Montana, we are very seriously down sizing. Yesterday I went to the store to buy some totes, to sort and pack my craft room, as they were on sale. You will never guess what I did--I bought 3 more skeins of yarn too. Here I am packing my craft room and down sizing, and I buy more yarn. Yikes! Please don't tell my daughter, then I know for sure she will think there is something very wrong with me.
> I have to be sick, I got home with the yarn and I thought WHAT MORE YARN. Yep, yep,yep, me addicted. Does anyone have the number for Yarnaholics anonymous?
> ayjay


 where are ya going to in Montana? We use to live there...and really want to go back


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

After a great deal of soul searching and weighing the pros and cons, I have come to the conclusion that to NOT buy yarn would be detrimental to my health and that of everyone around me...... Besides, no matter ow bif the stash, there is always a new pattern that just cvalls out for a different color or fiber. Example: DH brought me a new knitting book this week. There are at least 10 new projects that need knitting..... Yep, I will just have to go shopping!!!!!! 

Fill those totes.... Montana is cold.... You are only adding to the insulation!!!!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Right now my addiction is sock yarn! Cannot resist a sale that lets you knit a pair of socks for 5-8.00 a pair. That is my trouble. And when you give them away it makes it more sensable to give away a pair that only cost that much. And I know I am not alone. I knit with a group, and they all share the same addiction, only most of them it isn't sock yarn!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Dont forget your space saver bags!!! You can keep all your yarn, see where every color is.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Batwing said:


> OK...I gotta question...actually 2. There seem to be so mamy forums here that sometimes I ask a question and then can't find or remember the forum I asked it on. How do y'all keep them all straight?
> 2nd question....I thot knitting with bulky yarn would be easier and faster than regular yarn. Well, I'm trying to make a scarf and it seems to me that it's going a lot slower and it's hard to knit bcs the stitches seem to stay so tight on the needle even tho I feel like I'm holding the yarn "loosely". Is it just my imagination???


Batwing, I hate knitting with thick yarn. It just makes my hands ache and I have trouble with the bulk of it all. I much prefer 8 ply or less and I can knit quite quickly. 8 ply in Australia is Sport/Worsted weight in US.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After a great deal of soul searching and weighing the pros and cons, I have come to the conclusion that to NOT buy yarn would be detrimental to my health and that of everyone around me...... Besides, no matter ow bif the stash, there is always a new pattern that just cvalls out for a different color or fiber. Example: DH brought me a new knitting book this week. There are at least 10 new projects that need knitting..... Yep, I will just have to go shopping!!!!!!
> 
> Fill those totes.... Montana is cold.... You are only adding to the insulation!!!!


Oh I so agree with you about, there are so many patterns to knit, so much beautiful yarn to use.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> sunnybutterfly, it's never too late to revert back. From now on you tell ALL friends and relatives that the ONLY present you will accept at ANY time is yarn or a yarn voucher, even if they are coming to tea and make a delicious carrot cake resist [ohhhh difficult] and opt for the yarn instead !!!!!


Trust me, since then I have got my knitting mojo back twice as bad, and have built up a sizeable (and expensive) stash yet again. Next time the black dog comes my way, I will know not to throw anything away until I am absolutely certain.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunnybutterfly, I thought 8 ply in the US was light worsted not sport/worsted. I may be wrong but the Americans can put us right.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Batwing said:
> 
> 
> > OK...I gotta question...actually 2. There seem to be so mamy forums here that sometimes I ask a question and then can't find or remember the forum I asked it on. How do y'all keep them all straight?
> ...


This seems to be one of those individual differences/preferences. I still like to knit with bulky yarn although arthritis does make it harder than it used to be. I find that crocheting with it is a breeze, but others might not agree.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Funny that as I have become older, I fin larger needles easier to use. And for many years I knitted socks on #1 DP's.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry--left out the "d" on find. Is there a way to correct a misspelled word once it is sent or do I have to always and forever show how poor I am on typing?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't worry about your typo "he who never made a mistake never made anything" - so you are among intellectuals - I don't know who the author was. 
Did you know "in the old(e) days" the great crafters put in a wee mistake to show the imperfection of mere humans? I saw one of those giant tapestries in Rome in 1980 & i saw the wee mistake.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

This has to be the greatest group of knitters--or people. I would love to meet you all.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Martha French said:
> 
> 
> > taznwinston said:
> ...


well said....


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

If they do then I'm sure that I need that number too!


----------

